# Finding a job



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 19, 2010)

Im 13 nearly 14 
i think i need to get a job 
the price for keeping reptiles relly isnt cheap with food enclourses and adding to your collecton
with only $20 pocket money each week its hard to keep up 
dose anyone know where i could possibly get a job in Brisbane QLD

my hobbys are 
Reptiles
Dirt Bikes 
Surfing
Fishing 
chilling with friends 
any help will be appreciated so i can increese my collection


----------



## Tikanderoga (Sep 19, 2010)

How about distributing those add packages in the mail?
Or mowing the lawn for the neighbours?


----------



## evilj (Sep 19, 2010)

I think my bro had a job at maccas when he was 13/14?

Any fast food or chain store should be able to help you out and be pretty easy to get into. Not great money, but it'll get you on your way.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 19, 2010)

If i were you find a tradie ie Plastering, Chippie, Floor layer of some description. you will get paid bugger all at you age but bye the time your 20 you would be quailifed and making thousands a week and buy what ever you want. My self I am a carpet layer and dont get out of bed for less than $500 a day.


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm assuming you are still at school?

Try your fast food chains - Maccas, Dominos etc, Coles, Woolies.....

It may not be glamorous, but its work, and you can do it after school and on weekends.

Good luck


----------



## evilj (Sep 19, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> employ me! ha


+1


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry lads already have an offsider on days i need a hand


----------



## Megzz (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with shellfisch, try the fast food places and supermarkets. They're always looking to employ and at your age its one of the only things with flexible enough hours while you're still at school.


----------



## LiasisKing (Sep 19, 2010)

i am only 15 myself, but some tips for you :
1. if they give you an opportunity to step-up (i.e, at a cafe, helping in the kitchen or at woolies, hstaaying back and shelf packing) TAKE IT ... it will let your boss/manager know that you are willing to accept a challenge, and if you come out on top, even better. 
2. Be honest with your potential empoyer, dont go in there saying that you volunteer at the cat shelter once a week and have never had a detention and only get A's if its not true, you never know who they know who knows you ...

most cafe's need people (our age) to help set-up and pack-up tables and chair of a morning/afternoon. the pay is much better that macca's (i get more than double) and its a much nicer place to work ...

GOOD LUCK ! 

just had another idea, maybe work at a petshop ? you will get employee discounts on all your herp stuff, and if you know something about reptiles, TELL THEM ! maybe you could work for credits at the store ?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks guys 
i think i just need to sort out my resime and then go around to some fast food places and cafes 
only problem that the only decent pet shop around here is fairly hard to get a job at and is the only one with reptiles in the area 
i already enquired with them and they do not accept anyone without perious experience with workers 
i could always do volentee at the RSPCA for a while, would be good for getting a job at pet shops


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 19, 2010)

work experience is a good one do a couple day free work at places like the petshop or something then they may offer a job


----------



## ravan (Sep 19, 2010)

Liamb561 said:


> i could always do volentee at the RSPCA for a while, would be good for getting a job at pet shops



you'll need to wait until you're 18 to do that. 
but good luck! i concur with the previous statements, fast food and supermarkets... 
make sure you have your parents permission, because you'll need to get them to sign a form because you're under 15 (or at least ,my sister had to have one as she was only 14)


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 20, 2010)

can volenteer at animal shelters walking teh dogs ect , at your age you cant really get a legal job (my stepson has same problem jus turned 13)

best bet is ask round small cafe;s and other little busnesses you may get some cash in hand work but be prepared to get payed stuff all think of it as a foot in the door however, volenteer at zoo's ect 

otherwise as people have stated talk to realestate agents bout doing pamflt drops for them my mum sells houses n drops hundreads of em off herself when walking the dog if they dont sell a house they dont get payed.

offer to mow lawns for people in your area/family, you can get upto $20 a lawn if you mow n do the edging ect pretty well.

maby breed feeder fish guppys are easy to catch at creeks as are swordtails and mollys they breed every 2 wks grow fast.

if your handy with wood save up make an enclosure n sell it then repeate if you dont double your money your wasteing your time.

wash/clean cars $10 a go friends family ect 

have a bit of a think about what you can do and ask around mowing may suck but its easy money washing cars are same again clean the rubish out from inside wash outside shammy polish done being summer will be good working with water.

gl hope you find something im not allowed to work and it drives me nuts being at home all the time coz of haveing no money


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 20, 2010)

lol.
Present well. If they give you a trial, try everything regardless.
but mostly present well. 
That's what I look for when I hire people or refer people to my boss.


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 20, 2010)

At 13 nearly 14, you are allowed to work if you're parents agree.



Jannico said:


> Present well. If they give you a trial, try everything regardless.
> but mostly present well.
> That's what I look for when I hire people or refer people to my boss.



I can't agree with this enough!


----------



## FAY (Sep 20, 2010)

Good on you Liamb for wanting a job. Too many kids these days , sit at home expecting everything with no idea of how much hard work goes into making a dollar.
At least when they start working they get to understand and have a bit of empathy for what their parents do for them.


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 20, 2010)

could you come to my house and have a talk to my two sons.....my 18 year old has done nothing and now we feel we cant push him because he is doing his VCE...he is 18 and never worked a day in his life !!!!! My 16 year old is totally demotivated as well....we have told the 18 year old his allowance stops at the end of the year and he will be expected to pay board etc and he just looks at me......oh well it will be a cold hard reality when it all happens.......as he wont have any money...KIDS!!


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 20, 2010)

Fantazmic said:


> could you come to my house and have a talk to my two sons.....my 18 year old has done nothing and now we feel we cant push him because he is doing his VCE...he is 18 and never worked a day in his life !!!!! My 16 year old is totally demotivated as well....we have told the 18 year old his allowance stops at the end of the year and he will be expected to pay board etc and he just looks at me......oh well it will be a cold hard reality when it all happens.......as he wont have any money...KIDS!!


 
You gotta teach em tough love! they'll understand one day.


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 20, 2010)

yep we know
as soon as my eldest sons exams are over we ahve told him his allowance stops and he has to look full time for a job...and at 18 he is going to ahve to think creatively to find something.......
Even came to us wanting to go away in the new year with his friends and we just said....how are you thinking you will be paying for that ? It just has to stop somewhere !!


----------



## zan777 (Sep 20, 2010)

if your interested in sports then maybe give umpiring or refereeing a go?

personally i am 17 and realy enjoying AFL umpiring. when you start out the pay isnt that great. about $20 for a 40 minute game, but if you put in effort its realy easy to progress and i find myself getting $114 for a 2 hour match. plus you get lots of excercise so its a win win situation


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 20, 2010)

Zan777 that is an excellent idea and if you are good...well you never know where it might lead !!!!!!


----------



## zan777 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, certainly beats working at a fast food chain thats for sure. you also learn alot of skills that those sort of jobs dont prepare you for such as conflict resolution. Also certainly the afl has many opportunities to develop your skills even further such as squads and academies, and if you are realy keen pathways into the big league. contrasting that, if you are only after some cash you dont have to treat it with such commitment as i may and are still able to make a reasonable income. I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm pretty sure to work in any food place, the law denotes you must be 14 and 9 months, unless the business is owned by your parents.


----------



## Megzz (Sep 20, 2010)

^ Yeah but heaps of places employ younger people, I'd only just turned 14 when I got my first 2 jobs.


----------



## ubermensch (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh yeah that's just for food places!
You can get any job legally at 14 as long as you don't work with food, and any younger you'll need parental permission.
I'd reccommend perhaps a newsagents, if you can! Perhaps a toy store? Target?
You could always walk dogs for your neighbourhood!  If you like animals that might be a good gig, I did that alongside babysitting when I was younger and wanted some extra cash.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 6, 2012)

Just saw this tread again 15 still no job hahaha


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha ha, methinks you lack motivation : )


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 6, 2012)

Look into a school based apprenticeship mate. I started a school-based Carpentry apprenticeship at the start of 2010, 14 years old in year 10. I went full-time last year, and in only a few months, I'll be a 3rd year apprentice.
Before I'm 19 I'll be finished my apprenticeship and a qualified carpenter.

It's a great kick start, and if school isn't your thing, it's well worth it.


----------



## Grogshla (Feb 6, 2012)

try a pet shop mate.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 7, 2012)

First of all.... GOOD LUCK .... keep motivated....keep trying no matter how many knock backs you get...and as someone else has already said....LOOK NEAT AND TIDY all the time...present well, it's really very important no matter what sort of job you do. You might not necessarily like the job, but just think of the money at the end of it. If you do voluntary work, let the people there know you're looking for paid work. See if you can get a couple of references...maybe an old school teacher would write one for you, or someone you know who holds a responsible job......keep your cool...do what's asked of you even if you don't like it. Some of the biggest millionaires in the world have started off washing cars for a living....now that's another thought....maybe you could go to a car yard and see if they'd pay you to wash their cars....ask lots and lots of people for ideas....give everything a go just once.....


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 7, 2012)

a pet shop would be great, Iv already set up most my apprentership i just need my white card then i can start if i feel like it im pretty keen on a appentership now  i lack motorvation but at least iv finished my resume haha


----------



## littlemay (Feb 7, 2012)

1. Create a professional looking resume.
2. Ensure you have plenty of availability (not just one day a week).
3. Put some effort into your clothes and general appearance.
4. Go to every store you can think of, ask to please speak to the manager (if he/she isn't in, ask when they will be in so you can come back then). Present as enthusiastic and confident, enquire about possible positions available. 

Whatever you do, don't just walk in off the street, mumble something about looking for work to whoever happens to be working and hand over your resume before leaving.


----------



## camcamcam (Feb 7, 2012)

Works hard to find at this time of the year, I was looking for work for months this time last year, closest I got was an interview for a trainee biological research position at QUT.
But I went into my local petstore one day to get crickets, and the lady remembered me and my resume from months ago, and gave me a trial and now I have the job! 

Just apply everywhere you're bound to find something. If you're doing nothing at all, Tafe courses are a good idea to get a step ahead. Or contact an agency like on-q, tursa to help you find work. Sometimes it works, lol.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im job hunting too!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 7, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> Im job hunting too!



Then all these things apply to you too TAssie...any anyone...young or older.


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Feb 7, 2012)

Liam maybe another way for a start in the world of working. Is just go up to your local garage/mechanic or car dealer and ask for the manager, offer your services like a job of tidying up around the place sweeping floors or along those lines. 
Few hours after school and a saturday.
More of a less formal approach as opposed to Resume's and applications.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, look into working at service stations. Mechanics workshop, as a helping hand and what not is a good start, and you'd learn a lot.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't help you other then to say, its never what you know but who you know. Be nice to everyone all the time ...you never know who can help you.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm guessing your leaving after year 10? what type of apprenticeship are you planning on doing? Hope you know what a left handed screwdriver is


----------



## Ned_fisch (Feb 7, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Hope you know what a left handed screwdriver is



I've tried them, they don't work!


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 7, 2012)

Ned_fisch said:


> I've tried them, they don't work!



You are probaly using the wrong hand.


----------



## james.5 (Feb 7, 2012)

Do any of you family or friends have businesses or anything?

When I moved to my current school the headmaster's son owned a wildlife park, so through him I got to start volunteering there. After a few months I got paid during the summer cruise ship season. Even if you start off volunteering, keep at it and always help in any way you can.



Tassie97 said:


> Im job hunting too!



There's a huge job shortage in Tassie I know people who have tried to get a job for a year, maybe things are differrent up your way


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 7, 2012)

Ned_fisch said:


> I've tried them, they don't work!



looks like you need a right handed screwdriver then, any chance of getting a few cans of striped paint and a tin of elbow grease? lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 7, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> looks like you need a right handed screwdriver then, any chance of getting a few cans of striped paint and a tin of elbow grease? lol




You need a bright spark, a long wait and a sky hook to find all these.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Feb 7, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> You need a bright spark, a long wait and a sky hook to find all these.



lol bunnings stock long weights


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 7, 2012)

my friends works at a fruit shop close to me only about 5 people work there and has had a work to the boss for me hopefully ill be able to get a job there if he likes me


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 7, 2012)

james.5 said:


> Do any of you family or friends have businesses or anything?
> 
> When I moved to my current school the headmaster's son owned a wildlife park, so through him I got to start volunteering there. After a few months I got paid during the summer cruise ship season. Even if you start off volunteering, keep at it and always help in any way you can.
> 
> ...


gave my resume out to about 10 places it looks like i might have a spot in a bakery because its expanding and its just a 5 min walk away so would be the perfect job! Fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Jeffa (Feb 7, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> my friends works at a fruit shop close to me only about 5 people work there and has had a work to the boss for me hopefully ill be able to get a job there if he likes me



If you are half as motivated with starting a thread about finding a job and keeping it a few pages long then you should have no trouble keeping the job once hired. Work hard and show initiative and you will be easilly employed. Good luck.


----------



## browny (Feb 7, 2012)

I was struggling to find a job march last year here in Melbourne, there are tough times just have to keep at it as it does pick up.

For anyone trying to find work... best thing I found is get yourself on 'labour hire' or 'job agencies' lists and just keep trying to find more to have your name on their list and bug them every Monday morning minimum (there office's start a new week every week and you need to refresh their memory on the fact they have people looking for work), and they can contact you when you least expect it, I still get the odd contact from one back in Perth after telling them I've moved interstate over a year ago.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing youse have all given me great ideas I'll be sure to post again once I get a job


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 7, 2012)

No Walmarts in Australia?


----------



## Blake182 (Feb 8, 2012)

i got a job at a butcher and i get realy good money just being part-time worker now im just waiting till they hand me a knife


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 29, 2012)

yeah my mate works at a butcher/deli 
after 1.5 years i have a job interview on thursday at Kmart cannon hill  
wish me luck


----------



## danthemadman (Apr 29, 2012)

cool i work at city beach


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 29, 2012)

danthemadman said:


> cool i work at city beach


which one i have a friend working at queen street and 2 friends working at cairndale?


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am unemployed still


----------



## JungleManSam (Apr 29, 2012)

I work at pizza hut  Just to rub it in


----------



## SouthernKnights (Apr 29, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> I work at pizza hut  Just to rub it in



I worked there too when i was at school. The money was great cause i really kneaded the dough!
Sorry couldn't help myself  But it WAS a good job


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Apr 29, 2012)

iv applied everywhere know to man. dont get a interview or call back untill i take my piercings out and cut my hair. just shows how judgmental people are. 
never the less i was happy to do this if it means i get a job


----------



## Tassie97 (Apr 29, 2012)

well i was talking to other teens about employment they cant find jobs either , there are no jobs about in my town at all, Tas is the worst place to find a job :/


----------



## Chanzey (Apr 29, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> iv applied everywhere know to man. dont get a interview or call back untill i take my piercings out and cut my hair. just shows how judgmental people are.
> never the less i was happy to do this if it means i get a job



Better you present yourself the better chance you have of getting an interview.


----------



## Marzzy (May 4, 2012)

SouthernKnights said:


> I worked there too when i was at school. The money was great cause i really kneaded the dough!
> Sorry couldn't help myself  But it WAS a good job



All under Yum international

I Worked For KFC started when I was 14 n 9 Months worked there for 5-6 years.
Money was so crap.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 4, 2012)

Ok im desperate, ive applied at kfc and pizza hut...


----------



## Blake182 (May 4, 2012)

well im a 1st year bucher Hoot hoot


----------



## pretzels (May 5, 2012)

lol @tassie im pretty much at that point too! handed out my resume to every daycare on the coast and even most of brisbane..so far only two knock backs no interviews! s0o much for childcare being an easy job to get!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 5, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> a pet shop would be great, Iv already set up most my apprentership i just need my white card then i can start if i feel like it im pretty keen on a appentership now  i lack motorvation but at least iv finished my resume haha





Liamb561 said:


> iv applied everywhere know to man. dont get a interview or call back untill i take my piercings out and cut my hair. just shows how judgmental people are.
> never the less i was happy to do this if it means i get a job



Just a tip, these two quotes from you indicate to me, a general lackadaisical attitude and a sense of entitlement. In order to successfully navigate the working world, you'll want to consider losing both. If not the other alternative is to be the absolute best of the best at what you do. This is from a former HR manager, and one of the most open minded people you will ever meet, if you turned up to an interview with piercings in your face and long unkempt hair, I wouldn't even interview you. This is not judgement mate, it's just a fact of life you have to get used to now that you want to join the workforce. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 5, 2012)

i just got an email saying i have an interveiw at KFC!!!

now i have to ace that! 

interveiw at pizza hut tonight!!! 

oh my!! any pointers?!


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 5, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> iv applied everywhere know to man. dont get a interview or call back untill i take my piercings out and cut my hair. just shows how judgmental people are.
> never the less i was happy to do this if it means i get a job



If you're going for a customer service position, or dealing with the public, they want someone who is palatable working behind the counter. Its their business and they need customers in the store to make a profit, so if they want to be judgemental when hiring someone they have every right to be.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 5, 2012)

I GOT THE PIZZA HUT JOB! yay


----------



## Specks (May 5, 2012)

Blake
Your a first year butcher, yet you cant spell your own job ?
I do the hard work for you and work at an abattoir
Ive left school and started this straight away, great money and learning great skills with my knives
Blake, your a butcher yet you dont even use knives, you mustnt do my butchery skill work, what do they get you to do there
Im genuinely interested and not trying to be a smart ****


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 5, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> I GOT THE PIZZA HUT JOB! yay



I GOT A KMART JOB YAY 
ill be on floor stocking the shelf's.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 6, 2012)

Thats great!  congrats


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 6, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> Thats great!  congrats


you to


----------



## snakes123 (May 6, 2012)

Onya Tazzie and Liam. Liam my friend got a job at kmart and it is aparently really good, on easter sat she was getting $36 per hour and shes 16.

I got my job and its amazing I can get anything i want! Haha sofar ive got a reptile rack, 3 new Rp/High white Pilbs and a new downhill bike.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 6, 2012)

snakes123 said:


> Onya Tazzie and Liam. Liam my friend got a job at kmart and it is aparently really good, on easter sat she was getting $36 per hour and shes 16.
> 
> I got my job and its amazing I can get anything i want! Haha sofar ive got a reptile rack, 3 new Rp/High white Pilbs and a new downhill bike.



yes my sister sometimes is team leader she works on the registers though, so she is not near me. oh public holidays she is on $55 a hour. so unfair im on 9.50 ahha


----------



## snakes123 (May 6, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> yes my sister sometimes is team leader she works on the registers though, so she is not near me. oh public holidays she is on $55 a hour. so unfair im on 9.50 ahha




$9.50 is still good, im 15 and on $13.5


----------



## pythrulz (May 6, 2012)

good for you Liam as already mentioned try mcdonalds or kfc the rate of pocket money has greatly increased when I was your age I was lucky to reveive 5 dollars a week that was a long time ago though


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (May 6, 2012)

Well I'm 15. I'm not sure if I'm 9.50 or more. When I'm 16 I should get to work all Sunday


----------

